# k-tom



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

bob, relayed your messsage. i know your gonna be ready on 5/17. a little competetion never hurt anyone. is our little wager for that penn cap still on the table?

sir backcaster


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Back is in top shape,3 magnets removed from reels, slowed the backswing down to a 3 count. Was going to fish, but have had 12 big fish so far in the last 2 weeks. And you WILL experience the wrathe of a 55 year old backcaster. But a Penn Cap, not worth the time of day. How about dinner at the Captains Gallery??? Now, if we could only get Bob to ok the 175 gm. lead, would separate the men from the boys.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

tom, you whupped on me something good at the s.e. regionals. as a good northerner i wanted to return the favor at the n.e. regional. home court seems to have its advantages. 
dinner at captains gallery it is! and i agree i too would like the opportunity to try throwing 175g (once i have mastered the 150g however).
glad to hear your back is feeling better old man. see you on the court!

sir backcaster


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Looking forward to it, but now that you mention the age factor, you should spot me 50 yards. Think that I will have a friend build us a small plaque Which will become the BCBS trophy to be taken home each time by the winner. Who knows, the America's cup of backcasting. Time to hit the beach and practice. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

Here's one more vote for the 175 (and I'm older than both of you)


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

tom, i can get behind the BCBS trophy.
jim, i do not discriminate, but i am not at your level yet. you are easily within the 650'-700' range. but im a comin ta get ya too.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Aug 10, 2001)

Ralph: The rate of progress you're showing will probably put you there 1st.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

careful ralph, looks like K- T & J-J are trying to wheel you in.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

bill, you know you just might be right. those two old sly foxes might be out to get a free meal out of little ole innocent me.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Now, now Ralph. You have the advantages, age, a host of coaches. Nothing more than a straight head to head match. Think that a spot of 50 yds. in my favor would make us on equal grounds. But then again after fishing the mornings, its nice to practice in the afternoons. Shoot-out at the Crisfield Corral.
Until the 16th, and come packing a heavy stick.


----------

